# Government Taxes



## Bob2 (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi.

After buying a property in Hurghada or Sharm el Shkiek, are there any annual taxes/fees that are payable to the government?

Thanks,
Bob.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Bob2 said:


> Hi.
> 
> After buying a property in Hurghada or Sharm el Shkiek, are there any annual taxes/fees that are payable to the government?
> 
> ...


This has been discussed on here just recently so here's the link to it.....Lol...hope you can make sense of it.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/egypt-expat-forum-expats-living-egypt/244586-property-tax.html


----------



## Bob2 (Dec 24, 2012)

hurghadapat said:


> This has been discussed on here just recently so here's the link to it.....Lol...hope you can make sense of it.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/egypt-expat-forum-expats-living-egypt/244586-property-tax.html


Thanks.


----------

